# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Εκτός απο σποράκια τι?

## blackmailer

Εκτός απο σποράκια και φυσικά κανα φρουτάκι και αυγουλάκι ανα διαστήματα (με τα οποία φροντίζω να εφοδιάζω τα ζεμπράκια μου) τι άλλο μπορώ να τους έχω σε μόνιμη βάση στη δεύτερη ταΐστρα τους? εννοώ για παράδειγμα μήπως εκείνες οι κίτρινες βιταμίνες που πουλάνε στα πετ σοπ μου είπαν ότι είναι καλές για παραδεισάκια, ισχύει? απλά λόγω χρόνου κάποιες φορές περνάνε κάμποσες μέρες να τους βάλω κανένα φρουτάκι ή αυγό βραστό και ψάχνω κάτι που να μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνιμα μέσα χωρίς να πρέπει να το βγάλω μετά απο 5-6 ώρες...

----------


## stephan

Για μόνιμα μόνο σπόρους μπορείς να βάλεις. Τις ''βιταμίνες'' αστές καλύτερα.
Εκτός απο φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς να φτιάξεις και σπιτική αυγοτροφή (μπορείς να βρεις πολλές συνταγές στο φόρουμ).

----------


## blackmailer

Λες ε? αυτά μόνο βιταμίνες δεν είναι απο ότι φαντάζομαι κι εγώ...και η αυγοτροφή είναι λύση αλλά κι αυτή αν δεν βάλεις μικρή ποσότητα δεν πρέπει να την αφαιρέσεις απο το κλουβί μετά απο μερικές ώρες? εκεί είναι το θέμα μου εμένα... ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## stephan

Nαι όλες τις τροφές(εκτός των σπόρων) πρέπει να τις αφαιρείς μετά απο κάποια ώρα. Εκτός αν τους βάλεις κάτι αποξεραμένο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα το φάνε.

----------


## panos70

Νεκταριε οσα λιγοτερα τοσο καλυτερα,3 φορες χορτα 1-2 αυγοτροφη,η κανενα αυγο βραστο μια φορα την εβδομαδα ειναι αρκετα και φτανουν

----------


## blackmailer

Έγινε παιδιά, ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

